# WHOOOOHOOO: Nickelback begin work on new album



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I know you all have been waiting.

Nickelback begin work on new album

YAWN!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not a nickleback fan, but I remember them being quite popular at one time. What happened that everyone hates them so much? Haha


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> I'm not a nickleback fan, but I remember them being quite popular at one time. What happened that everyone hates them so much? Haha


I'm not a fan either. I change stations when they come on. I'm wondering if we can blame a lot of it on the Canadian Content rules on the radio. Any Canadian artist gets played to death & back until we're sick of hearing them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I'm not a nickleback fan, but I remember them being quite popular at one time. What happened that everyone hates them so much? Haha


They're hated because they're popular. I don't think the mind the burden.

That band knows how to write a hit tailored to an audience (think "photograph" versus "animals") and get pretty good tones to boot.

I don't own any albums, but I like a few songs.

Shit, there goes my e-cred for being in a "post-hardcore" band!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They love being hated,... all the way to the bank.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

G Am C D..... done.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

He's in my good books for life, but I ain't buying his album.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a few of their CD's - there are quite a few Nickelback tunes that I really like and I like a lot of the heavy guitar sounds they've recorded. I think Nickelback helped make more popular that whole PRS / Paul into a Rectifier sound. It's not like they were the first to use that combination - but I think they were one of the first ones to get on mainstream radio with that sound, for what it's worth.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

They are a pop band who are able to write pop songs. Made millions at it. Backlash ensued. I don't mind some of their tunes. Very middle of the road pop boiled down into a formula and it worked. I would hate a steady diet of it, but what the heck, a few guys got lucky and made it. I won't begrudge them that. I don't listen to that much new radio, so I have not been overexposed to it. In the 80's it was disco in the same position. The girls could dance to it, the guys followed to where the girls were, it's not a new story.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Great to see folks posting in the concert section I normally don't see too often in here.

What was it that brought you around these parts? 


Ohh...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope they come up with something catchy and I can rock out in secret while posting snide comments about them online.

#secretnickelbackfan
#illhaveaquesadilla 
#frostedtips
#iwannabearockstar
#jealous


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wouldn't call my feelings for the band hate. Dislike is closer to the truth. Hate is a very strong word, though it seems to be a catch-all these days.

The tone and timbre of the vocals irritate me, and I find the riffs overly repetitive, derivative, and uninteresting. I'm not offended, just irritated. 

However, they've been quite successful, and that should garner some respect, if not appreciation.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

IMO, as Canadians, we've inflicted far worse schlock on the globe than Nickelback. And those ultra-schlocky (VaCeline-like) acts don't get the hate NB gets. Go figure. I think it's an internet thing. It's fun to be the same as everyone else and gang up on someone. Wasn't Facebook invented just for that?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Backlash happened to Micheal Jackson too....I don't know how it missed Bon Jovi, pretty much formula written pop rock also. Hit makers seem to get the backlash of their own popularity. Much like the popular club that "no one goes there anymore, it's too crowded".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Backlash happened to Micheal Jackson too....I don't know how it missed Bon Jovi, pretty much formula written pop rock also. Hit makers seem to get the backlash of their own popularity. Much like the popular club that "no one goes there anymore, it's too crowded".


Jon Bovi is a saint!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

The first time I heard them all I could think was,"man, if I had to pay to hear that I'd want my nickel back".


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It's because Chad Kroeger is such a date rapey douchebag.

"This is the master bed aka the workbench."


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

You should see his new "cottage". Makes this look like a shed.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The lead single dropped a few days ago. 
I have no strong opinion one way or the other. 
Good guitar work, mis-matched vocals ( But I think every rock singer should sound like Noddy from Slade.)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> The lead single dropped a few days ago.
> I have no strong opinion one way or the other.
> Good guitar work, mis-matched vocals ( But I think every rock singer should sound like Noddy from Slade.)


That was pretty weak.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Not going to lie. I have a couple of Nickelback albums.

If you judge them only by their hits, you'd think they're a pop band for sure. I have no problem with pop music, so that doesn't bother me. Sometimes it's nice to just sing along with something catchy. But they have some decently heavy rock tunes with great riffs and buried on their albums as well.

If they're anything, they're a hard rock band who learned the formula to write hit radio friendly songs so they can actually make money doing what they love. Half of every album is songs that were clearly written to get airplay. The other half are legit hard rock tunes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The new song isn't great but they have a few I won't turn off, although I'm embarrassed to admit that. Irregardless, not a word, that MTV cribs was boring. I wouldn't turn it down myself but what's the point of being a rich rockstar if you're gonna do it like a soccer mom with a midlife crisis boring?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have their first two albums. 8)
I can honestly say that it was the radio that killed them for me.

I was living in the bush with no local radio, but when I left there and moved to civilization,
the constant airplay, every third song, over and over really got to me.
Overkill.

Good for them and their success, there are obvious fans somewhere.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> The first time I heard them all I could think was,"man, if I had to pay to hear that I'd want my nickel back".


GROAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!
B#(*


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

adcandour said:


> You should see his new "cottage". Makes this look like a shed.


but does it have a bathroom big enough to play baseball in?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> but does it have a bathroom big enough to play baseball in?


Yes. Yes, it does.


----------

